# West Texas Elk



## mullethead00

I'm lucky enough to have some family land between Marathon and Sanderson to hunt. In the last 5 years, the elk population has really started to grow. We decided to hunt them this year. We use the spotter/stalker method with the spotter on the mountain side guiding in the stalker who is in the low thick brush.

This was an epic hunt with my Dad, and really exceeds the thrill of all other stationary bow hunts. The full setup, location, and stalk details are on HuntingScout (free mobile app tested and developed by 2coolers).


----------



## RonnieS

Few ever get a chance at a Texas elk, and an archery stalk at that.
Well done !!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Thats awesome..congrats


----------



## Trouthunter

That's just really cool! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## altez

Dang congrats! I heard that there is an elk population in Tx but that is awesome you have access to a property that does. And with a bow to boot!


----------



## mullethead00

Thanks all. The elk are increasing their range every year moving east and south. Very cool to see them, hear them and hunt them here in Texas


----------



## bluefin

That is 2cool!
Being in Texas, do those elk get much fat on them?


----------



## mullethead00

bluefin said:


> That is 2cool!
> Being in Texas, do those elk get much fat on them?


He was pretty lean. First one we've shot so not sure if this is normal or not. Lots of grass this year so they have plenty to eat, just may not be as bountiful as other grass


----------



## capt4fish

Cool, really cool. 

Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## koyhoward

That's awesome! I went to college at Sul Ross in Alpine. Worked a lot of different ranches when I was out there and had the opportunity to see quite a few elk. Never had the opportunity to hunt them though. Congrats on the successful stalk!


----------



## okmajek

seriously freaking cool brother !!


----------



## Law Dog

Thats awesome Texas Elk..congrats!!


----------



## JFolm

Congrats!


----------



## Sabinesalt

Awesome


----------



## mullethead00

Thanks all. Was a helleva hunt and a hellavu meat processor bill!


----------



## hog_down

nosaltincentx said:


> That's awesome! I went to college at Sul Ross in Alpine. Worked a lot of different ranches when I was out there and had the opportunity to see quite a few elk. Never had the opportunity to hunt them though. Congrats on the successful stalk!


I went to Sul Ross also and worked on a few VERY large ranches. There are more than a few good sized elk out in west Texas.

Thats a great bull, congrats!


----------



## cujo489

Congrats


----------



## surfsideperson

I did not realize there is an elk population in west Texas, was this a freerange hunt. Or a high fence ranch- either way congrats on an awesome bow kill


----------



## mullethead00

Free range. The population has really started to grow in the last 10 years, I've heard reports of elk as far east as Sheffield and Dryden.


----------



## JRATexas

Just curious... does TPWD recognize a season for free range elk? or are they considered an exotic still? Was the population imported like axis/fallow/etc. or did they just happen to venture down from New Mexico?


----------



## surfsideperson

That is awesome to hear, I am hunting in sanderson, next week and I would freak, if I saw an elk , to shoot free range.........that is 2cool.


----------



## justinh

I used to hunt just SE of ft Stockton. We would see elk from time to time. My dad had a nice 5x5 on his game cam one night. According to the land owner, the owner of DR Horton homes ownes several hundred thousand acres out there, and he was flying in elk on some of his low fence ranches to get the population up. Our land owner had agreed he would not shoot them. Big beautiful animals. 

Justin


----------



## tbone2374

Used to hunt the Davis Mountains... Ft. Davis, and west...a few elk in the higher altitude. I think they were introduced, in the '80's


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

mullethead00 said:


> Thanks all. The elk are increasing their range every year moving east and south. Very cool to see them, hear them and hunt them here in Texas


Let me know when they get to Deep East Texas.


----------

